# MET Parachute helmet



## Whason (Sep 15, 2008)

Hello, Does anybody know what happened to the Met Parachute helmet? A few of my friends in the bay have them back when you couldn't buy them in the states, and now that they are out here stateside I tried to find a Met Parachute helmet on their 2013 catalogue and couldn't find one. Has it been discontinued?

I kind of liked the idea of having a light weight aerie pseudofull face helmet for all mountain riding.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

It appears that they have been discontinued. At any rate, as far as I know, they never passed/did cert. for the USA.


----------



## hogprint (Oct 17, 2005)

i have an unused size large in my garage if you are looking to buy one. pm me.


----------



## Whason (Sep 15, 2008)

I looked around, turns out lots of forum posdts about people getting hurt. I thought it would be awesome because it was sort of a mix of full face with xc, and I don't really hit my head ever, but just in case I want to protect my face.


----------



## Y5e7t5i (Apr 21, 2007)

I have one. I got it after a face plant that broke my nose and I thought I lost some teeth, but thankfully not. They're not sold in states as its an Italian company who does not believe in being sued as mt biking is dangerous and things happen. I think they don't even retain lawyers like the big USA companies do. What a concept, people being responsible for the things they do to themselves! It states that on their main webpage. They passed several UK or other tests. MET doesn't need the USA to make money. Great helmet IMHO.


----------



## norcom (Feb 22, 2007)

I've had the Parachute for a few years though I haven't been using it for a while. I'm currently using MET Kaos Ultimalite and just ordered a new model. The MET helmets are really nice.

I ordered the Parachute a few years back because I endo'ed or something, I can't remember. Figured it would be a good XC helmet and still cool. I was wrong. It's hot as hell with the face guard on, even that it has vents. The worst part is the faceguard makes me worried even more. It's a piece of plastic that if you hit wrong, could splinter and mess your face up even more. 

I kind of wish I picked up the Casco Viper helmet back then. They're also no longer available but they seem much better and the face guard seems to offer more protection than the Parachute.


----------



## Whason (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm going on a trip with Sacred Rides in September next year billed as a "freeride" trip, so I was considering getting a more encompassing helmet. BUt still want something light.


----------



## clydecrash (Apr 1, 2005)

I have used one for 90% of my riding for about 5 years now. A great "XC" full face helmet. Just a little added protection for those slower crashes. NOT for freeride or downhill. If doing even "light" freeride, or even planning on going down XC trails fast, then I will use a proper FF helmet (I like both Giro Remedy and Specialized Deviant; have a Kali that I haven't tried yet, but fits and feels good).

That said, unfortunate that MET may not manufacture anymore. Luckily, I picked up a second helmet just in case I crashed on my current one (because, like any XC helmet, if you hit your head, replace your helmet). I see there are still some on ebay, though, and probably will be for awhile.


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

Whason said:


> I'm going on a trip with Sacred Rides in September next year billed as a "freeride" trip, so I was considering getting a more encompassing helmet. BUt still want something light.


You sound like a good candidate for a Spesh Deviant II. Lot's of venting, quite light and a proper full face.

I'm not a fan of the Parachute, if you can get your hands on one the jaw guard is quite flimsy in it's construction and it's attachment to the helmet. It's certainly better than no jaw guard at all, but if you're going somewhere where you think you need a full face helmet, get a proper full face helmet.


----------



## skidad (May 23, 2005)

*Cratoni C-Maniac*

I bought one of these from CRC this past fall over the MET and the Casco Viper MX. Extremely light and about the same weight as my Fox Flux. Cratoni also makes another slightly more protective helmet (but not Deviant level protection or weight) called the Shakedown which is also pretty neat and well vented.

C-Maniac









Shakedown


----------



## pixel_nut (Jun 27, 2012)

I just ordered a Cratoni Shakedown myself in M/L (head measures 57cm). I'll post back here when I get it, but it's coming into Arkansas from the UK so it may be awhile .


----------



## JoeyCapps (Sep 30, 2012)

I've been starring at that c-maniac for some time now. I just cant bring myself to buy something without first trying it on. Certain brands/models dont feel right, for instance I prefer giro over bell.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

I've been using a Met for about three years now and love it.


----------



## skidad (May 23, 2005)

50mm said:


> I just ordered a Cratoni Shakedown myself in M/L (head measures 57cm). I'll post back here when I get it, but it's coming into Arkansas from the UK so it may be awhile .


I'll be very interested to see what you think as I've thought about getting one of these also.

You are also right at that middle point between sizes just like me (same 57 head size) and I went with the M/L C-Maniac. Seems to fit ok but I need to ratchet down the adjuster pretty far. Would have like to try the S/M but what are you gonna do.

Pictures of the Shakedown are hard to find and I finally had Cratoni e-mail me some of the back where there are lots more vents similar to the top. Post up some pics when you get it.

Deviant is an awesome helmet but not sure it's something I want to pedal all day with. It's on the wish list though.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

wschruba said:


> At any rate, as far as I know, they never passed/did cert. for the USA.


I don't find this to be an issue. 
Not too brushed up on bicycle helmet certifications but I know a little bit about motorcycle helmet certifications and the European ECE standards are actually more stringent than the US Snell standards. In addition, there are many cheaper motorcycle helmets that have passed neither because the manufacturer never paid to put them through testing yet they are just as safe and sometimes safer then ECE or Snell certified helmets.

That being said, if it passed a European standard, that should be good enough as gravity is not any stronger in the US and the ground is not any harder. Met is not a US company and they do not sell enough units over here to justify spending money on very expensive testing. The helmet costs enough to begin with and additional testing would only increase that cost to the buyer.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

Not saying that isn't true, it just means you can't find them for sale in the USA.


----------



## pixel_nut (Jun 27, 2012)

skidad said:


> I'll be very interested to see what you think as I've thought about getting one of these also.
> 
> You are also right at that middle point between sizes just like me (same 57 head size) and I went with the M/L C-Maniac. Seems to fit ok but I need to ratchet down the adjuster pretty far. Would have like to try the S/M but what are you gonna do.
> 
> ...


Will do, good to know about the sizing. Hopefully it's not too big for my noggin'!


----------



## jrtozer (May 31, 2007)

hogprint said:


> i have an unused size large in my garage if you are looking to buy one. pm me.


I'm interested if you still have it. (Can't PM you since I have fewer than 10 posts).
-JR


----------



## nolen (May 29, 2013)

hogprint said:


> i have an unused size large in my garage if you are looking to buy one. pm me.


Hi.do you still have this hekmet?
Rafi May
[email protected]


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

nolen said:


> Hi.do you still have this hekmet?
> Rafi May
> [email protected]


Oh cool! I just sold your email address. You'll be getting spammed soon. You may want to PM that info next time.


----------



## steedly (Oct 2, 2013)

*MET parachute helmet*

Is your MET helmet still available for sale?
Rich


----------



## djg21 (May 5, 2008)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I've been using a Met for about three years now and love it.


I have one that I used for a season after I retuned to cycling after getting by a car while on a training ride, and spending too much time having the fractures in my face repaired. The limited facial protection made my wife feel better about me riding off road again.

I no longer use it, so if someone is interested, let me know. It's red and black, and has been used for about 10 mellow mtb rides. I have all the parts, visor etc., and the helmet bag.

drom me a pm.


----------



## Thumper71 (Feb 18, 2011)

New Met Parachute coming soon

http://asp-it.secure-zone.net/v2/index.jsp?id=168/236/1610&startPage=58

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## everything motorcycl (Feb 8, 2012)

I concur with your concerns on the MET. I stopped using it...love the idea...I think in the right situations you may get more protection, but there also may be a situation where it can cause MORE damage. I'll rely on my cat like reflexes to go with my donkey like desires


----------



## everything motorcycl (Feb 8, 2012)

Cool link...you have to swish around some pages, but that new Parachute looks like a step in the right direction!


----------



## squareback (Sep 19, 2011)

everything motorcycl said:


> I concur with your concerns on the MET. I stopped using it...love the idea...I think in the right situations you may get more protection, but there also may be a situation where it can cause MORE damage. I'll rely on my cat like reflexes to go with my donkey like desires


The old Met Parachute had a bolt-on chinguard, the new Parachute brags about an integrated chinguard.


----------



## everything motorcycl (Feb 8, 2012)

Yeah, I saw that squareback. I think that reduces the possibility of a face plant and that plastic piece breaking back...however it may cause a severe neck wrench. Pick your poison, face plant or neck issue I guess.


----------



## jkidd_39 (Sep 13, 2012)

The new parachute looks great.. whats a round a bout price on that thing?


----------



## sean m (Nov 2, 2013)

when is the 2014 met parachute going to be available? Will you be able to get it in the US and how much is it going for?


----------



## everything motorcycl (Feb 8, 2012)

You want new stuff? New Technologies? Pay up sucka


----------



## Gallego (Jun 24, 2013)

Apparently is coming out this month, in Europe it will sell for 200 euros, so expect anything between $250 and $300 in the USA....


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Gallego said:


> Apparently is coming out this month, in Europe it will sell for 200 euros, so expect anything between $250 and $300 in the USA....


I've seen pre orders up for 160 euros so around $230 us


----------



## L8APXR (Mar 9, 2014)

so is that a good value then? or is it just euro -ey with all the value added tax and whatnot?

I like the look of it, and the idea that its light and breathable, but geez, you can buy a real full face helmet for way less than that, can't you?

I was thinking it was going to be cheaper than a real helmet.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

L8APXR said:


> so is that a good value then? or is it just euro -ey with all the value added tax and whatnot?
> 
> I like the look of it, and the idea that its light and breathable, but geez, you can buy a real full face helmet for way less than that, can't you?
> 
> I was thinking it was going to be cheaper than a real helmet.


What do you define as a real FF? I received an email from them, this actually meets ASTM 1952. I think that is really good for such a light, well ventilated helmet. There are plenty of cheaper 'real' FF helmets that don't meet that cert.


----------



## L8APXR (Mar 9, 2014)

TwoTone said:


> What do you define as a real FF? I received an email from them, this actually meets ASTM 1952. I think that is really good for such a light, well ventilated helmet. There are plenty of cheaper 'real' FF helmets that don't meet that cert.


well, the moto helmets, fox and whatnot.

even the snell helmet for my (road course) track car was under $250, I think...


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

L8APXR said:


> well, the moto helmets, fox and whatnot.
> 
> even the snell helmet for my (road course) track car was under $250, I think...


My point was, find another FF that is as light and meets ASTM1952. You know the adage, , Cheap, Light , Strong- pick 2.


----------

